
Ask HN: How to get alpha feedback of a product? - bigint
I just released the alpha verison of my product called Taskord.<p>Taskord is free open source social media for tasks! where users can post public and private todos, ask questions, and launch products. Taskord helps you to get things done together with the members of the community.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;taskord.com<p>How can I gain alpha users&#x2F;testers?
======
bigint
Here is the URL: [https://taskord.com](https://taskord.com)

~~~
brudgers
_Taskord helps you stay social with your todolist, so you can get things done
together._

I don't know what this means, exactly. Part of what is confusing is some of it
seems to be about idividuals ("you") and part of it is about other people
("social" and "together"). If "you" is the collective "you" it's probably
better to use "team" or something like that for the first one.

Overall it's not something I am likely to use because it does not solve a
problem I am currently having. Good luck.

